# Kayfun 5² by SvoëMesto



## M5000 (5/9/17)

Kayfun 5²



Information available is inconsistent so I am just stating the basics.

The tank capacity stated is not the same everywhere but between 5.5ml and 8ml in the different configurations. 

Height: 62.5mm excl. drip tip

Diameter: 25mm

Top Fill, Juice flow control, External air flow control ring with settings 3mm, 3.5mm and 4mm.

Feel free to add/correct, just sharing what I know.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Stosta (5/9/17)

Very keen to see what changes they have made and whether or not it justifies getting one.

I just wish they would make these in black!


----------



## Mahlie (5/9/17)

Looks amazing!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

